# 10mm MOP Reflector



## AG47 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello!

This is my first post; sorry if it's in the wrong section.

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good source for small (10mm diameter) aluminum MOP reflectors, such as the ones used on DealExtreme SKU: 31601?

I've been searching for a while, and the best I could find is the McR-8, but that costs more than a whole flashlight.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Changchung (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the CPF, check in cutter for the LISA optic. It is a optic, nota reflector


----------



## AG47 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I am really more interested in reflectors though.

Essentially, I'm wondering if there's a source for McR-8, McR-10, McR-12, or similar reflectors for around $2 each. 

I'd rather not have to gut a flashlight every time I want a reflector...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, I hope that you find it, anyway I will keep my eyes in your search, I am wondering in mod some Solitaire...


----------



## richpalm (Sep 5, 2011)

Subscribed. I'll be watching with interest-I could add an XP-G auxiliary to my XM-L mags if I found some small reflectors like this.

Rich


----------



## Changchung (Sep 11, 2011)

Finally I find this site, I hope you find it, let us know

http://www.phoenixelectroforms.com/


----------



## AG47 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Unfortunately, it doesn't look like they sell MOP reflectors.

(Even if they did, it would probably be for enormous orders only.)


----------

